

H-1B Visa Violations: US Opens Probe into Infosys, Tata Consultancy Services - shayannafisi
http://www.thequint.com/2015/jun/12/us-govt-to-probe-h1b-visa-violation-by-tcs-and-infosys

======
diogenescynic
Why did they leave out Cognizant? They all do the same thing and Cognizant
gets nearly as many H-1Bs as Infosys and TCS:

>Hira points out that over the last four years, Cognizant has received about
23,000 new H-1B workers with visas valid for up to 6 years, and has a number
of workers on L-1s. (L-1 visas are used by multinational firms to transfer
employees between countries.) "So, most, if not nearly all, of Cognizant's
employees in the US are on some guest-worker visa," said Hira.

[http://www.computerworld.com/article/2489146/technology-
law-...](http://www.computerworld.com/article/2489146/technology-law-
regulation-offshore-firms-took-50-of-h-1b-visas-in-2013.html)

------
ausjke
They either exploited the system, or bribed some attorneys/h1b officers, it
can be the case that India took nearly half of the H1Bs for so long
consistently.

